# Vols Suck



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

I aint gonna lay it on. Fraid we looking at a bad game tonight ourselves.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 17, 2016)

ga state takes the lead on wisconsin


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

Hand in your stuff and change your avatar thanks and bye


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

i agree vols do suck.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

Dang 4x4 you being kinda rough on Buck.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dang 4x4 you being kinda rough on Buck.



I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2016)

They look bad again but hang in there, they do have a good bit of injuryies.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.



He may be drunk cut him some slack. Jeez.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

21-19 volsux


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.



I don't think Buck is jumping ship. He's been a UT fan for a long time.  I think he is being realistic (with maybe a touch of hyperbole to express frustration).  App St is getting trounced by Miami.  UT is really struggling with Ohio.  I know they are probably about to be 3-0, but you have to admit that UT has not looked like a very good team this year. I don't think Buck's acknowledgment that another coach might do a better job makes him a turncoat. Ease up on your Vol brethren.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

This UT team still reminds me of the 98 championship team. ....... just saying. Go back and look how they played that year.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 17, 2016)

This game could be so much worse too. TN has recovered 4-5 of their own fumbles.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.



You've lost your mind. Being a true fan and critical is 2 different things. Ain't nobody jumping ship here.  I bleed orange and I support my Vols. But dude,  your lying to yourself if you say we haven't stunk it up 3 weeks in a row.  It's not the players,  it's the staff.  Butch is not going to get it done unless he is willing to adapt and change. We have no excuses this year.  It's time to put up or shut up


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 17, 2016)

Buck a smart fan and 4x4-4 is like the girl in the stands that's celebrating, jumping up and down,screaming cause they won not realizing just how bad they looked winning.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 17, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Buck a smart fan and 4x4-4 is like the girl in the stands that's celebrating, jumping up and down,screaming cause they won not realizing just how bad they looked winning.



Haha


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You've lost your mind. Being a true fan and critical is 2 different things. Ain't nobody jumping ship here.  I bleed orange and I support my Vols. But dude,  your lying to yourself if you say we haven't stunk it up 3 weeks in a row.  It's not the players,  it's the staff.  Butch is not going to get it done unless he is willing to adapt and change. We have no excuses this year.  It's time to put up or shut up



I'm critical too! We haven't looked as good as I was expecting either. Do I think we should dump everything and fire butch now? Of course not. Where you around for kiffin and Dooley or have you forgot where the program was? Could we do without debord? Heck yeah. I've hated him since game 1 last year. To say butch isn't doing what he can to make us better is false bec he dumped his buddy and went and got a top 5 d cord in the country. And this is our year? For what? You just said last week you didn't expect us to win it all. Or was a lie? You act like you were expecting us to win it all and by 30 every game. I just want to win more than we have since mid 2000s. Last year we did and this year we just gotta keep winning however ugly it looks. Stop listening to everyone on tv and in the papers please.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

All joking aside Butch looks lost on the sidelines.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> All joking aside Butch looks lost on the sidelines.



Have you noticed hardly ever does he have a red face this year? Last year and before there were memes about him for it. I haven't seen him get hot yet. Maybe got on the good bp medicine..natural stuff.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Have you noticed hardly ever does he have a red face this year? Last year and before there were memes about him for it. I haven't seen him get hot yet. Maybe got on the good bp medicine..natural stuff.



Your color is off on your TV. Dude was beet red in the App St game on my set!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Your color is off on your TV. Dude was beet red in the App St game on my set!



I didn't see it but don't mean he wasn't


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Daily Volsux



And yes I realize Fsu got whooped today.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm critical too! We haven't looked as good as I was expecting either. Do I think we should dump everything and fire butch now? Of course not. Where you around for kiffin and Dooley or have you forgot where the program was? Could we do without debord? Heck yeah. I've hated him since game 1 last year. To say butch isn't doing what he can to make us better is false bec he dumped his buddy and went and got a top 5 d cord in the country. And this is our year? For what? You just said last week you didn't expect us to win it all. Or was a lie? You act like you were expecting us to win it all and by 30 every game. I just want to win more than we have since mid 2000s. Last year we did and this year we just gotta keep winning however ugly it looks. Stop listening to everyone on tv and in the papers please.



I think if we could get to the SECCG we would have a legitimate chance at getting to the playoffs, which leads to the NCG. We have the talent to be and should be blowing these teams out by halftime and playing our backups. Barley winning is winning.  But barley winning against these teams isn't acceptable with 2 top 5 classes.  We're not utilizing the talent we have on offense correctly,  our play calling is predictable and Debord is not do much to blame as it is Butch. If you haven't noticed,  it's still the exact same play calling as before DeBord. That's Butch's system. That's why DeBord was brought in. He got a guy who was desperate  enough to be his yes man. Kept everything the exact same. With a little luck,  we was able to escape Appy, who is a good underdog team,  but not  as good as we made them look. VT killed their self with 5 turnovers, or who knows what would have happened. We could be looking at 1-2 right now without luck.  

Look I love Butch and appreciate everything he has done for the program. He had reasons to be hampered the past 3 seasons.  But not this year,  he is still coaching with crap plays.  Look at our offensive ranking.  It's not producing. It needs to be fixed.  And maybe it is cause Dobbs can't connect on anything other than a screen,  or the o line hasn't progressed enough to buy him time for the deep ball. The o line is vets. If they can't get it done now, then Mahoney obviously can't coach. 

I've said for years Hurd needs to run out of power,  but Butch acts like shotgun is the only snap allowed in football.  The brodcasters were talking about it all game.

With bad accuracy aND poor pass blocking,  I can understand the screens.  But why no slants?  Why no play action for a run heavy team?  Why no split back sets when you have Hurd and Kamara? I believe,  or want to believe that he will do some of that next week against Florida to keep their D honest. 

But if keeps this crap up,  he's not the right guy.  Even recruits have backed way off. Grant it,  Butch is a great talent evaluator. But he lacks in game adjustments. Fails to mix it up and keep the D guessing.  All this is minor things leading to major disaster. Now we're down 6? Players heading into a very important game.  I used to trust that Butch would be smart enough to get it done.  Not so sure after this year.  I hope for crow dinner


For the record Dooley had offenses.  He had no defense and killed Butch when we played Ciny. Kiffin, if not getting us in trouble first  would have been highly successful here. He beat UGA, would have Beat Bama if not for a bad kicker missing 2? And 2 blocked?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Vols suck! I'll have no problem staying on topic here!

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Greatest thread ever!


----------



## SGaither (Sep 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I think if we could get to the SECCG we would have a legitimate chance at getting to the playoffs, which leads to the NCG. We have the talent to be and should be blowing these teams out by halftime and playing our backups. Barley winning is winning.  But barley winning against these teams isn't acceptable with 2 top 5 classes.  We're not utilizing the talent we have on offense correctly,  our play calling is predictable and Debord is not do much to blame as it is Butch. If you haven't noticed,  it's still the exact same play calling as before DeBord. That's Butch's system. That's why DeBord was brought in. He got a guy who was desperate  enough to be his yes man. Kept everything the exact same. With a little luck,  we was able to escape Appy, who is a good underdog team,  but not  as good as we made them look. VT killed their self with 5 turnovers, or who knows what would have happened. We could be looking at 1-2 right now without luck.
> 
> Look I love Butch and appreciate everything he has done for the program. He had reasons to be hampered the past 3 seasons.  But not this year,  he is still coaching with crap plays.  Look at our offensive ranking.  It's not producing. It needs to be fixed.  And maybe it is cause Dobbs can't connect on anything other than a screen,  or the o line hasn't progressed enough to buy him time for the deep ball. The o line is vets. If they can't get it done now, then Mahoney obviously can't coach.
> 
> ...



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

The Vols need a QB..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

And a running back..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

And an offensive line..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

And a new coach..


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols need a QB..





Browning Slayer said:


> And a running back..





Browning Slayer said:


> And an offensive line..





Browning Slayer said:


> And a new coach..


You ever sleep?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm critical too! We haven't looked as good as I was expecting either. Do I think we should dump everything and fire butch now? Of course not. Where you around for kiffin and Dooley or have you forgot where the program was? Could we do without debord? Heck yeah. I've hated him since game 1 last year. To say butch isn't doing what he can to make us better is false bec he dumped his buddy and went and got a top 5 d cord in the country. And this is our year? For what? You just said last week you didn't expect us to win it all. Or was a lie? You act like you were expecting us to win it all and by 30 every game. I just want to win more than we have since mid 2000s. Last year we did and this year we just gotta keep winning however ugly it looks. Stop listening to everyone on tv and in the papers please.



The King of Volsux fans critical of brick it up Butch????  Please give me a link to that post.

Butch was not a winner we he got there and he won't be a winner when he leaves there.

Volsux ... sorry, I thought you knew!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You ever sleep?



Not when it comes to Vol's... 

So, Miami beat the drum of App State.. Bucky, sorry the reality of the Vols is just setting in. I've been telling you this for a while.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You ever sleep?



He needs to be advocating for Trump!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

thanks for the daily volsux thread.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not when it comes to Vol's...
> 
> So, Miami beat the drum of App State.. Bucky, sorry the reality of the Vols is just setting in. I've been telling you this for a while.



Appy had a year to prepare for us in the season opener. Miami added Appy to their schedule last minute.  Appy also lost their starting rb, which yall know what kind of blow that can cause when they are productive players. 

With that said,  I'm not denying Miami was the better team yesterday. Appy played horrible the first half. QB and WRs were on different pages.  No pass defense.  Don't worry,  yall will get a taste next year


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 18, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy had a year to prepare for us in the season opener. Miami added Appy to their schedule last minute.  Appy also lost their starting rb, which yall know what kind of blow that can cause when they are productive players.
> 
> With that said,  I'm not denying Miami was the better team yesterday. Appy played horrible the first half. QB and WRs were on different pages.  No pass defense.  Don't worry,  yall will get a taste next year



If App St had a year to prepare for the opener, how long did 10RC have?

Let me ask you this, if UT and App St played 10 times, how many do you think UT would win? And, if Miami played App St 10 times, how many do you think Miami would win?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 18, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> If App St had a year to prepare for the opener, how long did 10RC have?



Exactly. That excuse is pretty "vanilla". Miami had the same amount of time to prep for App as App had to prepare for Miami.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy had a year to prepare for us in the season opener. Miami added Appy to their schedule last minute.  Appy also lost their starting rb, which yall know what kind of blow that can cause when they are productive players.
> 
> With that said,  I'm not denying Miami was the better team yesterday. Appy played horrible the first half. QB and WRs were on different pages.  No pass defense.  Don't worry,  yall will get a taste next year




You are joking, right? The ONLY thing App state planned on was the payday. Just like Ohio! I guess they had all year to plan for UT... 

Miami played App state at their home field.. 1st time ever.. Miami would beat the Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are joking, right? The ONLY thing App state planned on was the payday. Just like Ohio! I guess they had all year to plan for UT...
> 
> Miami played App state at their home field.. 1st time ever.. Miami would beat the Vols!



There is no player on any of these teams that the Vols recruited! The Vols got beat like a drum by sub par talent.. Period!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy had a year to prepare for us in the season opener. Miami added Appy to their schedule last minute.  Appy also lost their starting rb, which yall know what kind of blow that can cause when they are productive players.
> 
> With that said,  I'm not denying Miami was the better team yesterday. Appy played horrible the first half. QB and WRs were on different pages.  No pass defense.  Don't worry,  yall will get a taste next year



What.. You had a day to sober up? Now you are back to justifying instead of accepting the fact UT is not that good?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.. You had a day to sober up? Now you are back to justifying instead of accepting the fact UT is not that good?



Or did 4x4 pm you and tell you to stop giving me material?

Vols suck! Your words!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

This forum gonna be busy in bout 2 weeks. Why does it feel like two last place teams are playing. Heck they both undefeated at this point. I honestly think they will be pretty closely matched. But it could be a blow out either way if one of them got hot and the other played liked they did against Nicholls and App St.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This forum gonna be busy in bout 2 weeks.




I doubt it.. We have a sensitive Vol that will report anything he doesn't like to read.. A lot like a Liberal..

He was already jumping on other Vols for calling their team out..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I doubt it.. We have a sensitive Vol that will report anything he doesn't like to read.. A lot like a Liberal..
> 
> He was already jumping on other Vols for calling their team out..



No more trash talking.. We are "politically correct" now..

 No more Vols suck.. It's now "Vols are deplorable"...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.. You had a day to sober up? Now you are back to justifying instead of accepting the fact UT is not that good?



Just thinking outside the box.  Miami outplayed Appy. But Appy hurt their self for a half.  Wrong routes/reads.  Injured RB etc. Not excuses,  but obvious set backs. That was not the same team that we faced.  Still not an excuse.  We should have beat them more convincingly. But we didn't play our style of football and still haven't much.  We've been trying to make Dobbs a passer. He's looking better and that's only going to help.  When Dobbs run,  we click.  When he don't,  we don't move the chains.  If we had a better passing attack along with his feet,  we'd be dangerous.  After thinking on it,  I understand a lot of the crap that's going on.  It's ugly,  but it's for a reason.  Butch and staff knows we need to be more than 1 deminsional to be successful this year.  So they have taken advantage in these weaker games to allow Dobbs to work on his passing game and trying to save him from hits for the meat of the schedule. I still hate the play calling 90% of the time. And I don't understand why we don't use the middle of the field for quick slants. Instead we throw to the flats 9 outta 10 times. Why?  Because it's an easy pass for a bad passer and easy read for a qb behind a bad o line with no time to throw deep.  But so could slants. His passing has improved. Very little,  but it's better.  Now you'll see Dobbs do what he does with starting Saturday. And if it's close you should see these wrinkles they have supposedly been installing in the off season. Florida has the #1 defense in total yards allowed and scoring. I know,  not much of a sample yet,  but they are still talented. So again,  we'll see a more comfortable style of play for Dobbs.

With that said,  our offense is still in need of a lot of change. Maybe it'll work with a better passer? Sadly,  unless Dobbs gets hurt, we won't know til next year.  We also have a power back in a spread. Why would you not design plays just for him with Dobbs under center? Things like that,  I don't get either.  Anyway,  not going back on my disgust and disappointment thus far.  Just trying to rationalize.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The King of Volsux fans critical of brick it up Butch????  Please give me a link to that post.
> 
> Butch was not a winner we he got there and he won't be a winner when he leaves there.
> 
> Volsux ... sorry, I thought you knew!



He's actually won 4 championships since 2007 as a HC. 2 MAC, 2 Big East


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> With that said,  our offense is still in need of a lot of change. Maybe it'll work with a better passer? Sadly,  unless Dobbs gets hurt, we won't know til next year.  We also have a power back in a spread. Why would you not design plays just for him with Dobbs under center? Things like that,  I don't get either.  Anyway,  not going back on my disgust and disappointment thus far.  Just trying to rationalize.



Who is your future QB to be?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2016)

Butch's overall is 77-44.  He has lost more than 50% of his games.  Where I come from, that is not a winner.  Sorry, I thought you knew, Butch and the Vols Sux!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Butch's overall is 77-44.  He has lost more than 50% of his games.  Where I come from, that is not a winner.  Sorry, I thought you knew, Butch and the Vols Sux!



So simple a caveman could figure it out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Butch's overall is 77-44.  He has lost more than 50% of his games.  Where I come from, that is not a winner.  Sorry, I thought you knew, Butch and the Vols Sux!



Quit crushing the boy's heart.. Vols are already doing it on the field.. Heck, now the Vols are fighting among themselves in here.. It's Great when the Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just want to know how uT is ranked higher than UM after not only struggling with lesser opponents but also after UM walked into App States quaint little mountain home and beat them like they tried to steal our lunch money. uT had to go to OT to beat them in good ole Rocky Top for goodness sake. And that was in front of 100k+ inbreds.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I just want to know how uT is ranked higher than UM after not only struggling with lesser opponents but also after UM walked into App States quaint little mountain home and beat them like they tried to steal our lunch money. uT had to got to OT to beat them in good ole Rocky Top for goodness sake. And that was in front of 100k+ inbreds.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I just want to know how uT is ranked higher than UM after not only struggling with lesser opponents but also after UM walked into App States quaint little mountain home and beat them like they tried to steal our lunch money. uT had to got to OT to beat them in good ole Rocky Top for goodness sake. And that was in front of 100k+ inbreds.



I was waiting for you to chime in..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

vols will lose 3 of their next 5 games minimum. Bama, UGA and TAM


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

So much hate. So much time.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is slanderous against Bucky.



Yup.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yup.



disagree. its sad for anyone to be a volsux. some people just dont know better. bless his heart.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> disagree. its sad for anyone to be a volsux. some people just dont know better. bless his heart.



Im sorry I didn't jump on the bama bandwagon like yourself 6. I wished I did now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im sorry I didn't jump on the bama bandwagon like yourself 6. I wished I did now.



bless your heart too.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im sorry I didn't jump on the bama bandwagon like yourself 6. I wished I did now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who is your future QB to be?



Dormady,  or Jarrett Guarantano. Guarantano fits the system better.  Like Dobbs, but has an Arm. Will RS this year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Butch's overall is 77-44.  He has lost more than 50% of his games.  Where I come from, that is not a winner.  Sorry, I thought you knew, Butch and the Vols Sux!



You have to look at where he started with Each program. Then where he took them and left them.  He has turned every team into conference champs. That's saying something.   He has improved us as well.  Can we win an SECCG? Not looking like it,  but his overall record is misleading if you look at the whole picture and all the facts


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

todays volsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> but his overall record is misleading if you look at the whole picture and all the facts


Ol Red used to use that logic about the Dawgs....


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I just want to know how uT is ranked higher than UM after not only struggling with lesser opponents but also after UM walked into App States quaint little mountain home and beat them like they tried to steal our lunch money. uT had to go to OT to beat them in good ole Rocky Top for goodness sake. And that was in front of 100k+ inbreds.



2 words

Preseason Ranking.

That is the only reason they're above Miami.  And to be honest, the only reason the Dawgs are as high as they are as well.

I dunno what the solution is....have no rankings until week 4?  Either way, preseason/early season rankings are worthless imho.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Butch's overall is 77-44.  He has lost more than 50% of his games.



Is that UGA math?  If he has coached 121 games and won 77 of those I am pretty sure he was lost 36.3% of his games.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Is that UGA math?  If he has coached 121 games and won 77 of those I am pretty sure he was lost 36.3% of his games.



Silly Barner, this isn't counting cows. 

50% of 77 wins is 38.5, anything over that is more than a 50% loss ratio. We are talking ratio's right.  That makes his loss ratio roughly 57.25%.

I'm no math scholar, but I might have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express at some point in my life.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Silly Barner, this isn't counting cows.
> 
> 50% of 77 wins is 38.5, anything over that is more than a 50% loss ratio. We are talking ratio's right.  That makes his loss ratio roughly 57.25%.
> 
> I'm no math scholar, but I might have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express at some point in my life.



Not discounting anything you said.  The statement did not say anything about ratios.  The statement was that he has lost more than 50% of his games which is not true.  

Actually his record as stated was not accurate either....he is 74-44


----------



## Scott G (Sep 21, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Is that UGA math?  If he has coached 121 games and won 77 of those I am pretty sure he was lost 36.3% of his games.



Please refrain from hating on UGA math while using Barn grammar.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You have to look at where he started with Each program. Then where he took them and left them.  He has turned every team into conference champs. That's saying something.   He has improved us as well.  Can we win an SECCG? Not looking like it,  but his overall record is misleading if you look at the whole picture and all the facts




You keep telling yourself that!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Silly Barner, this isn't counting cows.
> 
> 50% of 77 wins is 38.5, anything over that is more than a 50% loss ratio. We are talking ratio's right.  That makes his loss ratio roughly 57.25%.
> 
> I'm no math scholar, but I might have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express at some point in my life.



Surely even an Aubie Fan would know we be talking ratios.  Of course their coaches current ratio is hard to figure.  Whupped divided by whupped equals a go fund me page to buy out his contract.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Of course their coaches current ratio is hard to figure.  Whupped divided by whupped equals a go fund me page to buy out his contract.



I never wanted Gus to begin with so I am with you.  I'll help fund that $8.95MM to get him out of here and his boy toy Lashlee too.

AU may have had a few down years in the past 6 years but they also won 2 SEC Championships and a NC during that time. I'll take some miserable seasons in between over winning 10 games a year with no conference championships.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 21, 2016)

What day of the week do they let you keep the trophy at your house?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> I never wanted Gus to begin with so I am with you.  I'll help fund that $8.95MM to get him out of here and his boy toy Lashlee too.
> 
> AU may have had a few down years in the past 6 years but they also won 2 SEC Championships and a NC during that time. I'll take some miserable seasons in between over winning 10 games a year with no conference championships.



Your ONLY NC.. Don't kid yourself.. Auburn is the little brother!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Petrino the Jerk gonna be the savior.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your ONLY NC.. Don't kid yourself.. Auburn is the little brother!



Alabama's little brother maybe but not UGA.  As a matter of fact you would be hard pressed to find two teams more evenly matched over the last 120 years.  The record in the series is tight and so are the number of SEC and National championships.  My UGA neighbor fully believes that part of the reason that the fire was turned up on Richt was because of what AU was able to do in 2010 and 2013.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> My UGA neighbor fully believes that part of the reason that the fire was turned up on Richt was because of what AU was able to do in 2010 and 2013.



Maybe added a little fuel to the fire. Mark Richt fired himself!

Auburn only got there on the backs of Thugs kicked out of other programs and 2013 was off of multiple fluke plays in one season.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn only got there on the backs of Thugs kicked out of other programs and 2013 was off of multiple fluke plays in one season.



Don't you know that Auburn takes troubled kids and turns them into fine young men!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe added a little fuel to the fire. Mark Richt fired himself!
> 
> Auburn only got there on the backs of Thugs kicked out of other programs and 2013 was off of multiple fluke plays in one season.



They ran out of fluke plays in the end......Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2016)

friday volsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Don't you know that Auburn takes troubled kids and turns them into toilet paper slingers in the event Auburn ever wins a game again. !!



There, adjusted for accuracy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go



Just figured this thread should be at the top of the page.. 

I agree, VOLS SUCK!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2016)

daily volsux. thanks for the bump slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go



i agree. you are right. the vols really do suck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

and bama is just amazing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go



I bet you are REALLY feeling that way now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go



I'm NOT! 

BRICK BY BRICK!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

Here's why 10uhC won't fire Butch.

http://herosports.com/news/butch-jones-fired-tennessee-football-fbs-college-football#3

They've got nobody left to replace him with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's why 10uhC won't fire Butch.
> 
> http://herosports.com/news/butch-jones-fired-tennessee-football-fbs-college-football#3
> 
> They've got nobody left to replace him with.





Who would want to go to Knoxville?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who would want to go to Knoxville?



When I saw Phat Phil as choice #1 I bout fell out of my chair.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I saw Phat Phil as choice #1 I bout fell out of my chair.





I didn't see that one!!



> PHILLIP FULMER
> Yes, Fulmer has to be included.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's why 10uhC won't fire Butch.
> 
> http://herosports.com/news/butch-jones-fired-tennessee-football-fbs-college-football#3
> 
> They've got nobody left to replace him with.



They can have Chaney back. 

Or since (according to Buck) they have such a great RB tandem and a mobile QB, maybe Paul Johnson could take his triple option up to the foothills.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> They can have Chaney back.
> 
> Or since (according to Buck) they have such a great RB tandem and a mobile QB, maybe Paul Johnson could take his triple option up to the foothills.



So new guy.. How about telling us a little about yourself before we just think you are a previously banned member?? 

That thing happens a lot around here..


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So new guy.. How about telling us a little about yourself before we just think you are a previously banned member??
> 
> That thing happens a lot around here..



Whatcha wanna know? 

I am a a Dawg fan despite their record. What else matters?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Whatcha wanna know?
> 
> :



What was your last GON forum login name??


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What was your last GON forum login name??



Scott G.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Scott G.



Whoop der it is!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Scott G.



Kind of what I was thinking!!

Welcome back my Vol hating brother!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 28, 2016)

Elfiiiiiiiiiiiii pimped me out. 



Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome back my Vol hating brother!



I feel welcome. 



I think.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Whatcha wanna know?
> 
> I am a a Dawg fan despite their record. What else matters?



Bless your heart


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bless your heart



Dang, after Vandy I figured I would have read about you in the paper... 

Brick by Brick!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bless your heart



Did you get my PM asking for face-paint suggestions?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Scott G.



I'm gonna msg pickler didn't know you could come back! Need some more vol fans here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm gonna msg pickler didn't know you could come back! Need some more vol fans here



Please do.. I would love to get him fired up and booted again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Did you get my PM asking for face-paint suggestions?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm gonna msg pickler didn't know you could come back! Need some more vol fans here



Not to mention Pickler wouldn't be smart enough to hide his identity and create a login through the back doors.. Like some Vols who can't secure their PUBLIC photobucket or facebook accounts..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

Hes an illegal anyhow he can break the law like scott and work around the checks on here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes an illegal anyhow he can break the law like scott and work around the checks on here!



How is Scott breaking the law? 

Pickler is too dumb to work around the checks. Like ANY lady Vol.. Feed them a little alcohol and they are easy targets and a cheap date..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

He may not be I thought at one point it was said once banned you can never come back and you cant skirt around the checks?  If you can however let me know, we need pickler back, the offseason is always dull here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He may not be I thought at one point it was said once banned you can never come back and you cant skirt around the checks?  If you can however let me know, we need pickler back, the offseason is always dull here.



You can't come back but there are backdoors to everything. Like Trump and his taxes.. There are checks but someone smart enough that knows Proxies, Ip addresses and such can easily get back in here. If there is proof that a banned member is back in here he or she gets the boot again.

Pickler had a hard time with his phone so you'll have better luck hoping another Vol comes in..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can't come back but there are backdoors to everything. Like Trump and his taxes.. There are checks but someone smart enough that knows Proxies, Ip addresses and such can easily get back in here. If there is proof that a banned member is back in here he or she gets the boot again.
> 
> Pickler had a hard time with his phone so you'll have better luck hoping another Vol comes in..



And as I was typing this I just saw our newest member has got the boot.. 

Come on Elfiii... We need more Vol bashers in here..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And as I was typing this I just saw our newest member has got the boot..



The aren't called boomerangs for nothing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He may not be I thought at one point it was said once banned you can never come back and you cant skirt around the checks?  If you can however let me know, we need pickler back, the offseason is always dull here.



You thought correct. We have to come to a consensus and then decide on a banning.
We decided.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can't come back but there are backdoors to everything. Like Trump and his taxes.. There are checks but someone smart enough that knows Proxies, Ip addresses and such can easily get back in here. If there is proof that a banned member is back in here he or she gets the boot again.
> 
> Pickler had a hard time with his phone so you'll have better luck hoping another Vol comes in..



Poor Pickler..he was a loose cannon. Wouldn't have made it very long anyhow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Poor Pickler..he was a loose cannon. Wouldn't have made it very long anyhow.



Neither will you creating multiple accounts..

BTW.. Your new Facebook Profile pic is funny..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither will you creating multiple accounts..
> 
> BTW.. Your new Facebook Profile pic is funny..



post it up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither will you creating multiple accounts..
> 
> BTW.. Your new Facebook Profile pic is funny..



The mods can check it I've never had multiple accounts lol. I may know pickler or may not


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The mods can check it I've never had multiple accounts lol. I may know pickler or may not



I hope you do know her.. It was fun taking her out of the picture..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm ready for Bobby, Franklin, or even Kiffin. Butch is going to axe everyone,  but who wants to come coach for a guy that only has a year left?  Hope he bolts for Houston,  or Purdue or Africa


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm ready for Bobby, Franklin, or even Kiffin. Butch is going to axe everyone,  but who wants to come coach for a guy that only has a year left?  Hope he bolts for Houston,  or Purdue or Africa



I'm confused. Is CBJ's buyout $2, 4, or 10 Million? I've read conflicting versions.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And as I was typing this I just saw our newest member has got the boot..
> 
> Come on Elfiii... We need more Vol bashers in here..



Who was that guy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who was that guy?



Scott G!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lay it on thick boys. I'm ready for Butch to go



Ready for Butch to go and in another thread you say he's a good coach.. Make up your mind vol!


----------

